# ghost shrimp and bettas?



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

i am getting ready to set up a 2.5 gallon betta tank in my cube at work. I was wanting to put some ghost shrimp in to help keep it clean (trying to make it as low maintenance as possible) along with some live plants. Would the betta eat the shrimp?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

They "might". Bettas are like people, each one is different. I've had some I could keep with baby fry, and others that would rip apart African cichlids. 
Even though their natural food is mosquito larvae, Ghost shrimp will be more of a food source. If you are looking for algae control, you may be better off getting 1 mystery snail.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

I have had this mix before. The male might be aggressive in such a small tank. just be sure there is a fake plant or something. They should get along. You can really only fit one or two shrimp in a tank that size though.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a 5.5 gallon with a male betta and some ghost shrimp in it, and he leaves them alone just fine, but as someone else said, its completely depending upon your bettas personality. I've had bettas in a community tank and I've had ones that try to attack my hand everytime I put it in their tank. Also, even if your betta is nice, watch the ghost shrimp. I had one shrimp who was latching onto my bettas tail and riping holes in it. Needless to say that shrimp became dinner for a cichlid in another tank.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd say you need to just buy a shrimp or two and find out. If the betta attacks them then don't add anymore. If he doesn't then I'd say you're fine.


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

it does depend on ur betta. I've had bettas that attacked snails and some that have attacked shrimp. like inugirlteen basically said trial and error.
best of luck


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah, confirmation on that, havea 50 gal with 12 shrimp in it, and 3 bettas, they checked em out really hard for the first day, but i lucked out. they seem to have left them all alone.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It's actually going to be the same mix I will use for my 30 gal - I probably would not have such combination for anything smaller than 10 gal with inadequate hiding spaces.


----------

